# S & W 38 special airweight ctg



## DirtyDon

Hello, I just received this little .38 as a gift from my mom. Has anyone ever seen one of these. It is pretty petite. I felt almost embarassed when i showed up at the range with it. I suppose it's ok for a starter gun though. Don


----------



## Baldy

How about a picture of it? I carried a lot of S&Ws over the years. I don't know why you would be embarassed by it. They are great packing guns for your CCP. If you don't want it PM me as I am on the north end of Brevard County. I think you will like it alot once you start shooting it. Good luck.


----------



## DirtyDon

I've been trying to add a pic but I can't figure it out right now. I do not have a CCP yet but am looking into it. If you could give me any info on that to expidite the process, I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks in advance, Don


----------



## DirtyDon

Here is a picture of my .38 .







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Gliebe

Its bigger than my .32 (my first gun) and its a real S&W..haha...










This is a .32 INA Tiger with a 2 1/4 barrel...made in Brazil looks like a Smith though..ha.


----------



## Baldy

Looks like a model 36 or 37 Air weight with a 3" barrel. That should be a fine gun for packing. Get a good inside the waist band holster and your all set or outside the waist on your belt. Just remember you will need a good belt to. I wouldn't recommend you shoot these +p or +p+ just a standard .38spl would be just fine for that gun. Good luck with her, shes a nice one.


----------



## DirtyDon

Does anyone know what frame this gun uses? I want to order a different holster for it. Maybe one of those one's that strap around the ankle.


----------



## Baldy

It's a J-frame for that puppy Don. I carried them for over 40yrs with IWB holsters and a j-hook on the belt. You need a good gun belt for them not some flea market cowboy belt. The only way I liked ankle carry is with a open top boot and a airweight gun. I would not call your gun a airweight. It's got to be up around 25oz's give or take a few. Good luck with it and what ever you do keep shooting and enjoying it.


----------



## DirtyDon

Thank you for the info and advice. I will get the IWB holster for this gun. I certainly will continue shooting it. I received 100 rounds through Sportsmans Guide this afternoon and am heading to the range on wednesday. I am very concerned with practicing right now. We just had an armed home invasion across town a couple of days ago. Five armed men dressed in black kicked in the front door demanding money. Two carrieing shotguns, and three carrieng pistols. The occupants informed them they had no money and were pistol whipped and releaved of thier gaming system. Thankfully they were not shot. Don


----------



## Baldy

A good IWB or belt holster and a good gun belt. Give it about 15 mintues and you forget you got it on. Stay armed at all times, because you never kmow what's going to happen next even in the middle of the day. Good luck Don.


----------



## DirtyDon

Can I get different grips for this gun also? It feels too small in my hand.


----------



## Baldy

There's all kinds of different grips you can get for it Don. Everything from wood to rubber. Here's two links and the prices are decent.
http://www.cdnnsports.com/
http://www.grips4guns.com/index.html
Good luck on your choice.


----------



## DirtyDon

One last question on this. Is that a round or square butt?


----------



## Baldy

That's a square butt M-36/3" barrel. Open the cylinder up and see the numbers there will tell what it is. I should be M36-1. The serial number will tell you what year it was made. These guns are not uncommond and everybody likes them. There was a ton of the 17/8" barrel models made and a bunch of 3"models.


----------



## DirtyDon

Thanks again baldy. You have been very helpful. My friends used to call me baldy old baldy old baldy. That was right after i shaved my head for the first time. :smt082


----------



## Baldy

*Bald!!*

Been that way since about 25. I used to tell people that there wasn't much grass grows on a busy street. I got some strange looks on that one from some women. Oh well can't have everything in life. :smt033


----------

